# Testing New Blacksmith's Forge!



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

In this video I finally get my blacksmithing forge running on some hardwood lump charcoal and I forge a rebar throwing spike as a quick test! Super excited to finally have my forge running! This allows me to do bigger work like fire pokers, throwing spikes, and knives and such that I can't do with my propane torch. I built this blacksmith's forge over a year ago with a friend of mine who is a full-time blacksmith. This forge was made to burn coal, but with a little modification to the air flow grate, I got it running swimmingly on hardwood lump charcoal. This forge was made from a solid piece of plate steel that was folded and cut into shape. The fire pot is made from a ground down brake drum, and it features an electric blower and black pipe with end caps for the legs. I will be doing a video or a slideshow soon with some more info on how it was made, so stay tuned for that! And subscribe to get notified of new videos!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Always enjoy your videos


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Tag said:


> Always enjoy your videos


Thank you sir! Glad to hear that .


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Man, your videos are always soooo cool! I used your method of heat bending a slingshot, and it worked better than I ever could have hoped. Thanks.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

The Norseman said:


> Man, your videos are always soooo cool! I used your method of heat bending a slingshot, and it worked better than I ever could have hoped. Thanks.


Thank you so much! That's awesome man! So glad to hear it .


----------

